# Different type of propane regulator question



## idaho hutch (Dec 10, 2012)

So instead of ordering a regulator on line I found one at a propane house here in town. It is KLI International Model 9000. It is a 0-30 PSI regulator. Much more than I need for my 15K BTU burner. So the salesman asked what I was using it for and I told him I can't control temps very well in my Master Built smoker. And that I wanted more heat control. He told me that all standard regulators that come with grills or smokers keep the PSI at 0.4. So I looked at the 0-30 PSI I had in my hand and asked how this was going to help me if the "standard" regulator only outputs 0.4 PSI. I started questioning my decision. 

Then he added to my confusion by saying "this adjustable regulator will only control PSI, not flow". I asked what the difference was??? You lower PSI you get less flame correct? He said "no you get less pressure". I asked what the difference was. He said "this will control pressure and the dial on your smoker unit will adjust the flame". Now I am really confused. Again I asked aren't they the same? He said "no they are not the same". So we stared at each other for a few seconds because I didn't know what the heck he was talking about. I said what adjustable valve do I need to control flame as opposed to pressure. He said they don't sell those and after that was not much help. 

I bought the valve regardless and now don't know what to do. If I remove the existing regulator, that he says is putting out 0.4 PSI, and put in a regulator that goes from 0-30 PSI... how is this going to help me with controlling temp? Looks like I can get dangerous and crank it up and start a fire, but how does this help with maintaining low temps? Seems I will be right back where I started and trying to adjust the Master Built dial on my smoker, which is what I wanted to avoid. 

So is what he said true? Is there different valves that control the flame and then ones that control PSI? Did I buy the wrong valve? I am confused. Please help me out on this one.

Another question... Should I leave the existing regulator attached and just put the new one right behind it and control the 0.4 PSI?


----------



## s2k9k (Dec 10, 2012)

Leave your regulator (pressure) alone and control your flow with a needle valve, it works!


----------



## idaho hutch (Dec 10, 2012)

Looking inside this valve I have, it looks like it is a needle valve! So I can just add this inline after the existing valve and it should do what I want. Thanks S2K! I was thinking I screwed this one up. Looks like I still need an adapter though. Wrong size. But doing jerkey Tuesday so heading to Lowes in the morning.


----------

